# Sticky  S&W I-bolt recall- don't shoot your I-bolt



## ac700wildcat

Just found this on another site:

An email I got today:

From: Cupero, Sue [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, November 28, 2008 12:17 PM

Subject: Important Safety Recall Notice for iBolt Rifles
Importance: High

To all Smith & Wesson Distributors and Retail Customers:

Please note Smith & Wesson has posted the following notice on our
website - www.smith-wesson.com.

-------------------
"IMPORTANT SAFETY RECALL NOTICE FOR I-BOLT RIFLES 11-26-2008

Notice to owners of Smith & Wesson i-Bolt Rifles

Smith & Wesson is initiating a recall of all of its i-Bolt rifles. We
have discovered that a flaw may exist in the bolt supplied with a few of
these rifles. As a result, we plan to initiate a recall that will
involve the inspection and repair, if necessary, of each bolt.

The details of this recall will be mailed to all known purchasers in the
next few days. In the meantime, in the interest of safety, WE ASK THAT
YOU STOP USING YOUR (i-Bolt) RIFLE UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.

Be advised that Smith & Wesson is closed over the Thanksgiving Holiday.
Customer Service will be available Monday, December 1, 2008 to
coordinate bolt repair."
-------------------

For all of our Distribution Partners and Retail Customers, we ask that
you take the following actions:

Please stop selling all i-Bolts you have in inventory. For distributors
with inventory in your warehouse, it is our intent to bring new parts to
your warehouse and perform a simple repair on the rifles.

Everyone will receive information next week as to next steps.

We will also finalize a communication for i-Bolt rifle owners and
dealers early next week with information on the recall process that we
will share with you.

Thanks for your support.

Leland Nichols
Senior Vice President - Sales & Marketing Smith & Wesson


----------



## ac700wildcat

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/ ... onId=10506


----------



## mcwayne86

very informative thread thanks for info


----------

